# Similar plugin - Patcher Plugin(FL studio) for other DAWs



## JaikumarS (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi,
Looking for a Similar plugin - Patcher Plugin(FL studio) for other DAWs(mainly for signal flow).
Thank you.

- JS


----------



## shawnsingh (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm curious about this too. A quick google search found this one - https://kushview.net/element/ - but I know nothing about it...

If you're just interested in a workflow that visualizes modules being connected together then Reaktor is a great one. Also any modular synth will be flexible in a similar way, but maybe not as good for visualizing signal flow. But I assume you were actually looking for the ability to load any VST plugins and connect them to each other like Patcher can, I guess that's not a big trend in plugins.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 7, 2018)

Image Line itself has Minihost Modular. It's been in beta testing for years now, so there might (or might not) be problems in other DAWs.

Also take a look at DDMF Metaplugin64.


----------



## JaikumarS (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you Richard and Shawn,

I also went through Bluecat Audio's patchwork and Mutools' Mix... They are awesome too...


----------

